# Status 530 disassemble query



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Could someone please tell me how I split the outer shell of a Status 530 aerial. I have a loose connection which seems to come from that area - so I need to check the interior of the aerial. The booster box and the co-axial cables/connectors etc are also OK.

Many thanks

David


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi David, Basically you cannot split it. It is welded together. Dont forget you have a 2 year warranty on it, Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

David,
Best to contact Grade Uk in Nottingham as the manufacturers. They are very helpful.
Gerry


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Let me know if you get stuck... I have a connection with Grade UK.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could someone please tell me how I split the outer shell of a Status 530 aerial. I have a loose connection which seems to come from that area - so I need to check the interior of the aerial. The booster box and the co-axial cables/connectors etc are also OK.
> 
> ...


Hi David

Are you sure it's a loose connection. I had a similar problem with lousy reception. I started jiggling the cable around which seemed to produce a changed picture so I assumed it was the connection. It turned out to be a particularly bad area for reception and on our next trip the aerial worked perfectly.

Terry


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

Thanks to all for your responses to the above query - following are details which might be useful to someone at a later date. I have spoken to Status and they have told me that the shell can be split to access the internal bits and bobs. I have to remove the white plastic screw covers on the underside of the aerial and undo the screws and split the unit - it has a waterproof seal inside the joint - but this seal is more for waterproofing than adherence, so the shell should split quite easily. They assure me the task should be within most peoples capabilities!! If any of the screw caps get damaged on removal they will send me a few replacements in the post. Special thanks to Snelly, Gerry D, Sergeant and Terry for their help. Will post further when I undertake the task this weekend.

David


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Apologies for dragging up an old thread but this gave me the courage to continue when all was almost lost.

My Status 530 developed a leak with rain water running down the cord. Nothing for it but to crack that baby open and see if I could fix it. Was beginning to despair when I found this thread and decided to continue.

So here are a couple of photos incase someone else needs to do the same some day.

The Problem:









In Pursuit:









Finally:









Replaced all the sealant, put it back together and popped it back into place.

I must add that it is currently raining cats and dogs here (yes I know who would believe that in the West of Ireland) and no sign of a drop coming in now 

Hope that is of help to someone.


----------



## Highlander01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Crazywater said:


> Apologies for dragging up an old thread but this gave me the courage to continue when all was almost lost.
> 
> My Status 530 developed a leak with rain water running down the cord. Nothing for it but to crack that baby open and see if I could fix it. Was beginning to despair when I found this thread and decided to continue.
> 
> ...


Hi All, where would I obtain an extendable aerial mast for one of these, Crazywater has a pic showing the aerial assembly opened up and I have done the same with mine, there are two extendable aerials in the enclosure and one of mine is snapped off (presumably by a previous owner)

Any help appreciated please

Alex


----------

